

Wish HN: Good luck - bloometal

I am nowhere close to founding a startup. Heck, I started learning to code only a year and a half back. Yet as a part of this community (only recently), I can only imagine the anxiety that most of you are going through.<p>I just thought I&#x27;ll wish everyone who sees this all the best, and remind everyone:<p>&quot;No matter how slow you run, you&#x27;re still lapping everyone on the couch.&quot; - The guy on the couch.
======
gatsby
Good luck to all!

To those accepted to interviews: congrats!

To those that didn't make it to interviews, I wanted to share a great thought
from Dustin Curtis (YC W13):

"Tomorrow. After my promotion. When I raise money. When the time is right.
After I settle things up. When I’m done learning. These phrases appear to be
valid reasons for waiting, but they are usually just excuses used to
rationalize an easier choice."

YC or no YC, go do your idea if you're passionate about it.

~~~
sjtgraham
Nice comment, old sport.

------
srbtyagi
Thanks!

------
webwars
Thank you.

